# You are crazy.



## Qimaster

We are interested in being able to say, 'You are crazy.' In Japanese.  Would 'Anata wa matomo ja nai desu' be a correct translation?  Thank you!


----------



## Δημήτρης

Crazy in what sense?


----------



## Qimaster

Crazy in the sense that he is being described as crazy when he offers to help a woman who has tried to kill him.


----------



## Ototsan

Qimaster said:


> Crazy in the sense that he is being described as crazy when he offers to help a woman who has tried to kill him.



How about あなた，どうかしてる! or あなた，気は確か?


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.

Other expression might be;

おかしいんとちゃう (you're wrong, aren't you?)
そりゃおかしい (That's wrong.)
まじっすか？　（本気っすか？）　（lit; Are you serious?)
冗談。 (kidding)
冗談じゃないよ。(no kidding)
本気かよ。 (Are you serious?)
うそやろー  (you're lying)
ざくんなよ　（ふざくんなよ） (Don't be funny.)


----------



## saharuna

あなた、40年もエルトンジョンに夢中なんだって？A_nata,yonjyuunen mo Elton John ni *mutyuu* nandatte? _You are crazy about Elton John for 40 years aren't you?

彼は、30にもなるのにポケモンに夢中なんだって！_Kare wa sanjyuu nimo narunoni Pokemon ni* mutyuu* nandatte! _I've heard that he has been crazy about Pokemon even at his age thirty!

（英語間違っていませんか？？Please correct me, if I'm wrong　about my writings in English ）


----------



## Δημήτρης

> おかしいんとちゃう (you're wrong, aren't you?)


Or おかしいぞ. I actually have heard that in a very similar context.


----------



## Qimaster

We need to know how to spell the phrase in English so that readers will be able to pronounce it.  Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Δημήτρης

I'll transliterate Wishfull's expressions.  
おかしいんとちゃう (you're wrong, aren't you?) OKASHII NTOCHAU
そりゃおかしい (That's wrong.) SORYA OKASHII
まじっすか？　（本気っすか？）　（lit; Are you serious?) MAJI SSUKA?
冗談。 (kidding) JOUDAN (ou= oh) 
冗談じゃないよ。(no kidding) JOUDAN JANAIYO!
本気かよ。 (Are you serious?) HONKI KAYO?
うそやろー (you're lying) USO YAROO
ざくんなよ　（ふざくんなよ） (Don't be funny.) ZAKUNNAYO (FUZAKUNNAYO)


----------



## Qimaster

Would Honki Kayo have any special accents?


----------



## Δημήτρης

Accent marks are not used in normal romanizations of Japanese neither in Japanese script.
Written intonation aid is found in some dictionaries though.


----------



## Qimaster

Ok to confirm the meaning, would Honki Kayo be an appropriate response to someone who is doing something that the speaker feels is bizzare.  Namely helping a would be murderer? Thanks.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Qimaster said:


> Ok to confirm the meaning, would Honki Kayo be an appropriate response to someone who is doing something that the speaker feels is bizzare.  Namely helping a would be murderer? Thanks.



I feel that both honki kayo and fuzakunnayo fit the context, although it's better to listen to a native speaker's opinion rather than mine.


----------

